# Anyone ever heard of Beckett Simmons?



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Full grain leather Goodyear welted double Leather sole LWBs for $125?

https://www.beckettsimonon.com/coll...ts/hughes-longwing-hand-burnished-tan-leather

If I didn't have a pair in No.8 shell Alden LWB pre-orderd from Leffot, I'd jump on this

NOTE: that thread title should have been "Simonon"


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Just now, on PTO...

I worry about that loafer last in their post, and the straps on the dub monks look off kilter. If the styling were spot-on, I'd be tempted, but I can't afford better shoes.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Isn't he Richard Simmons' playwright brother, who's similarly wired and cheerful? You know, the one who wrote the play where Godot shows up?


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually have a pair of their suede chukkas on the way. I had a 10% coupon in my email from a few months ago ... maybe for signing up for their email list? Anyway, it made the good price even better.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

The chukkas look really nice on that page, too. But I dont know anything about this company or brand. If you hover over a shoe long enough, a box pops up offering a 20% coupon for your email. That may be worth popping on...
Tom


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TommyDawg said:


> The chukkas look really nice on that page, too. But I dont know anything about this company or brand. If you hover over a shoe long enough, a box pops up offering a 20% coupon for your email. That may be worth popping on...
> Tom


Uh oh...

If you just got me in trouble, I'll post some pics on here. There are a couple of factors at play that might prevent this from happening.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't compare your Alden's to these. Your Alden's are $500 - 600+ dollar shoes from a top, old-line maker. I have several Alden's and they are worth every penny as they look incredibly well made, are incredibly well made and last as an incredibly well-made shoe should. This is not a knock against the Beckett shoes as they might offer great value for the price (or not, I never heard of them before your post), but they will not compare to your Alden's. Enjoy your Alden's when they arrive and, when your budget allows, if you want, try the Beckett's to see what you think (but my experience is they are too modestly priced to be a well-made shoe of high-quality leather).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> (but my experience is they are too modestly priced to be a well-made shoe of high-quality leather).


This is kind of my bet. At that price, a reasonably-made, fairly well-styled shoe made from middle-low end leather would be okay with me. There's a reason the full price on those is less than the deposit on Leffot Aldens. If the workmanship is a cut above Bass Weejuns, the leather is on par with the Cole Haans I've bought for not dissimilar money, and the styling is there (it mostly ain't), then I'd think of them as a fairly competitive option.

As it stands, none of the styles grab me. If they had suede GY-welt shoes at that pricepoint, I'd be severely tempted. As it stands, the only shoe they have that I'd add to my wardrobe is the black captoe, an essential I'm missing. The thing is, for a shoe like that, it makes sense to buy the nicest one I can afford, since I'd be wearing it infrequently and only on particularly dressy occasions.


----------



## MarineDad (May 2, 2013)

Here is a review from earlier this year.https://threads.dappered.com/showthread.php/8815-Beckett-Simonon-Anyone


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I wouldn't compare your Alden's to these. Your Alden's are $500 - 600+ dollar shoes from a top, old-line maker. I have several Alden's and they are worth every penny as they look incredibly well made, are incredibly well made and last as an incredibly well-made shoe should. This is not a knock against the Beckett shoes as they might offer great value for the price (or not, I never heard of them before your post), but they will not compare to your Alden's. Enjoy your Alden's when they arrive and, when your budget allows, if you want, try the Beckett's to see what you think (but my experience is they are too modestly priced to be a well-made shoe of high-quality leather).


I wasn't trying to compare them, I was merely stating that I filled the vacancy in the "Longwing" blank on my shoe roster.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> I wasn't trying to compare them, I was merely stating that I filled the vacancy in the "Longwing" blank on my shoe roster.


Rwaldron, I apologize if I sounded harsh as I was, sincerely but unsuccessfully, attempting to make you feel better about your Alden order in that I believe Alden to be an exceptional shoe and I didn't want you to feel bad that there was this other less-expensive option out there. I have no doubt that you know the difference in value at those price levels. And I understand that sometimes when filling in a gap in one's wardrobe, one looks at items at various price points. Whichever way you choose to go, I hope you enjoy your shoes. Sincerely, FF


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Rwaldron, I apologize if I sounded harsh as I was, sincerely but unsuccessfully, attempting to make you feel better about your Alden order in that I believe Alden to be an exceptional shoe and I didn't want you to feel bad that there was this other less-expensive option out there. I have no doubt that you know the difference in value at those price levels. And I understand that sometimes when filling in a gap in one's wardrobe, one looks at items at various price points. Whichever way you choose to go, I hope you enjoy your shoes. Sincerely, FF


Leffot already has my deposit, so there's no turning back now :devilNot that I would if they didn't)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> Leffot already has my deposit, so there's no turning back now :devilNot that I would if they didn't)


I put a deposit down, a few years ago, on a pair of Alden cordovan wingtip boots that were, at the time of the deposit, suppose to be in, in four to five months. When they finally came in nine months later, I was happy and have been happy with them since. Alden makes a great product and, since I plan to wear these for two decades, the few months extra of waiting is big-picture meaningless. If you can, let us know (and see them) when they come in. Enjoy.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

MarineDad said:


> Here is a review from earlier this year.





MarineDad said:


> https://threads.dappered.com/showthread.php/8815-Beckett-Simonon-Anyone


From the above thread:










The leather looks antiqued and kind of like plastic. I think I'll pass.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Absolute proof of that old adage, "a picture is worth a thousand words." Well played, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I put a deposit down, a few years ago, on a pair of Alden cordovan wingtip boots that were, at the time of the deposit, suppose to be in, in four to five months. When they finally came in nine months later, I was happy and have been happy with them since. Alden makes a great product and, since I plan to wear these for two decades, the few months extra of waiting is big-picture meaningless. If you can, let us know (and see them) when they come in. Enjoy.


I'll be more than happy to share. I don't mind the wait either. More time to save up the remaining $550. Also, I have my 994s back from restoration and relatively new (3 month old) BB unlined LHS for enjoyment in the meantime.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

FWIW, I think these pictures are of different shoes than the ones in question.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Kreiger said:


> FWIW, I think these pictures are of different shoes than the ones in question.


Same shoes, but possibly a different color. The poster of the second picture calls it 'burnished brown'.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreiger said:


> FWIW, I think these pictures are of different shoes than the ones in question.


Based on the age of those photos, I'm willing to bet that's their glued model. The welted ones are in pre-orders right now.


----------



## Hilltopper (Jun 8, 2014)

*Beckett Simonon - resurrected*

Sorry to resurrect a year old thread, but I thought it might be better than starting a new one. I am looking to spend about $150-200 on a pair of black cap toes. I have a couple of pairs of AE - one I purchased new and one I bought used on Ebay for about $100. I really like the used pair, but there is just something about a new shoe that I enjoy.

I have been looking into some of the cheaper goodyear-welted shoes - specifically, John Doe and Beckett Simonon. I found this pair of shoes that I like the looks of, plus I have a $35 voucher, which would bring the price down to an insanely good $110.

https://www.beckettsimonon.com/collections/shoes/products/caine-oxford-black

However, the negatives: I have read that people have had a hard time with Beckett Simonon customer service. I sent an e-mail about sizing a few days ago and never got a response. I tried to call their customer service and received a Spanish voice mailbox.

All of these things sound horrible - I get that. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with this brand? Would I be better just buying another used pair of AEs? Thanks for the input!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

If you can wait awhile Nordstroms has sales with Park Ave. for $199 and AE sometimes has sales of 2nds for about the same.

This might be interesting at $129. This boot is of the same formality as the shoe version. https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/newe...an Calfskin#prefn1=color&prefv1=Black&start=1

You might try a JM outlet and look at seconds in the Aristocraft and Crown Aristocraft (both Goodyear welted) lines, I don't know how they price them but they should be in your budget, you can call. Johnston & Murphy - outlet store in The Outlet Shoppes of the Bluegrass (Kentucky)
1155 Buck Creek Road, Suite 720 Simpsonville, KY 40067


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Hilltopper said:


> Sorry to resurrect a year old thread, but I thought it might be better than starting a new one. I am looking to spend about $150-200 on a pair of black cap toes. I have a couple of pairs of AE - one I purchased new and one I bought used on Ebay for about $100. I really like the used pair, but there is just something about a new shoe that I enjoy.
> 
> I have been looking into some of the cheaper goodyear-welted shoes - specifically, John Doe and Beckett Simonon. I found this pair of shoes that I like the looks of, plus I have a $35 voucher, which would bring the price down to an insanely good $110.
> 
> ...


Check the dappered forum. A few members there left scathing reviews of this company. Basically, buyer beware


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the same $35 voucher and was tempted a bit by the chukkas -- my work place is very, very casual -- but as gaseousclay says, customer care seems to be a huge issue. And as many of the reviews note, the designs look heavy, anything but sleek and occasionally out of proportion.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

They don't even carry 11.5?


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

I was a fan of PTO before joining this forum and after checking out Beckett for the last few months my conclusion is that they are a good starting point for the extremely price conscious buyer but they have no real place in my wardrobe. The sub $150 dress shoe market has many competitors and Beckett seems to be in the upper 25% but AE seconds and other $200+ offers are, to me, a much better value.


----------

